# Keep Cleaning, Replace or Reline Drain



## torontoplumber (Apr 17, 2012)

4" clay drain pipe outside of my sister house has a lot of roots . Every year I have to snake it to prevent backup. I am tired of it. What do you think is better replace it or reline. It is almost 50 feet long and 7 feet deep. Any idea how much she has to spend. I neve deal whith a liner. Thanks guys.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

yeaaa.....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're definitely going to have to reline it, replace it, keep cleaning it, or get her to move...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Airgap said:


> You're definitely going to have to reline it, replace it, keep cleaning it, or get her to move...


or just stop using it and join the YWCA


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I vote dig a hole and build a privacy hut over it, when its full cover it up and dig a new hole and move the hut.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

torontoplumber said:


> 4" clay drain pipe outside of my sister house has a lot of roots . Every year I have to snake it to prevent backup. I am tired of it. What do you think is better replace it or reline. It is almost 50 feet long and 7 feet deep. *Any idea how much she has to* *spend*. I neve deal whith a liner. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I vote dig a hole and build a privacy hut over it, when its full cover it up and dig a new hole and move the hut.


Could always just put the hut over the manhole


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey,hey.. are we helping him or feed him to the mod sharks?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my first comment of just "yeaaa..... " was no help, but digging the hole idea was plenty of help in my mind.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Oh my first comment of just "yeaaa..... " was no help, but digging the hole idea was plenty of help in my mind.


 You gave away too many... lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This would have been so much easier if you had not lied in your profile.


----------

